# Lloyd rocks !



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Once again, Lloyd, many thanks for sorting out my insurance.

If anyone needs van insurance/advice, Lloyd's yer man !:thumb:

BTW, Lloyd - I've popped that 'no claims' letter in the post to you this afternoon, you should have it tomorrow or Friday at the latest


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem Mark, i'm glad we got it all sorted!

Cheers again!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent news another satisfied customer for Coversure


----------

